# Help with 95 KA24DE cam caps !!



## dwaynedman (May 18, 2008)

If anyone has a junk head with cam caps on it, or just a set of caps by themselves, I desperately need a full set. I am trying to use some from a 93 on a 95 head, but they are to tight, and lock the cams up. Anything from a 95-98 have the same journal diameter, so if somone can help me, I would appreciate it. Yes, I was stupid and accidentaly threw away the right caps in a box of junk! DUUUUHHHH 


Thanks,
Dwayne
209-609-9964
[email protected]
OR PM me 

Happy Holidays


----------

